# 1.5 acres w/ well, septic, elec, phone and house 5k



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

If I had 5k I would jump on this. Not much of a house but all utilities and in webster county. 1/2 hour from Springfield and last I knew webster county had zero restrictions. That was 8 years ago but I think it's still the same. Here ya go.
Good Spring Rd Niangua MO - Home For Sale and Real Estate Listing - MLS #1211220 - Realtor.comÂ®

PS, if you want to buy it and sell it to me at a slight profit via lease option that would be ok. :grin: I could have it paid off in a year or less. We were just driving around out in that area yesterday checking things out. It's the perfect spot for us.40 minutes to my job in one direction and 30 to sprngfld in the other.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

Not able to finance?

I realize that banks don't tend to finance homes in poor shape, but for that small of an amount, I would think that a personal loan would be possible.

$5,000? It would cost more - way more - than that just to put a well and septic in on a bare piece of property around here.


----------



## powerdam1953 (Aug 9, 2012)

The land is worth more than that, with no utilities in place. You should ask about financing and put a trailer on to live in if no restrictions. At least you would have tried.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

No credit and no money. Just got my first paycheck after a year and a half of no income. We moved here from FL a year and a half ago and tried to set up out in the country. It pretty well broke us so we're inching back towards the rat race. 
I was just researching area prices and ran across the above ad and thought someone here might be interested. We've got a line on a half acre lot in the city limits with a house that's too far gone to repair but the owner will finance. Small city of 800 but near the above property and also within 30 min of sprgfld. We've already got most of the materials to rebuild with. I don't know how much he wants so emailed him today and asked. We ran across a similar deal earlier in the year and had the money then. 5.9 acres with well/elec/phone/septic, fire damaged house for $5700. We found it, left a message with the realtor,made the two hour drive to see it and the realtor called back and said it was being closed on that morning. Oh well. Hopefully we'll get this city lot, rebuild, sell it and buy something further out.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

JohnP said:


> I was just researching area prices and ran across the above ad and thought someone here might be interested.


It seems to me, that at that price, it would be at the very least a good investment for somebody.

I hope that other property works out for you.


----------

